# King Fish/Cobia Rod



## gulf*fishing (Nov 23, 2011)

I was wondering what would be the best all around rod for kings and cobia. I've seen a lot of folks using custom made spinning rods 8' long for kings, and 9' rods for casting to cobia. Thoughts on an inbetween rod length or what do most of you guys use. Also would be interested in contacting a reputable custom rod builder whos a member of the forum.

Thanks,


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

i would look into a 1088rainshadow or maybe sumtin a lil cheaper u can get a seeker for about $60 cheaper than the rainshadow, also gators make sum good blanks.. lenth wise... thats all up to u. the longer the better.i would really recomend lookin for FASTCAST CUSTOM RODS this guy OBIE makes exellent quality rods! for shure....


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Prices for seeker are alot higher these days. Most 8-9' seekers are the same price or about 20$ higher than a Rainshadow 1088. Some good do-all seekers are CJB-90 , CSB 907, and PS 85. The later is 8'6" and is a thin wall composite blank similar to the older fenwicks and KC fishers that reined supreme and are about non existent now. A great blank that rod builder John Ginnini of J&M tackle had spec input on.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

GruBZ said:


> i would look into a 1088rainshadow or maybe sumtin a lil cheaper u can get a seeker for about $60 cheaper than the rainshadow, also gators make sum good blanks.. lenth wise... thats all up to u. the longer the better.i would really recomend lookin for FASTCAST CUSTOM RODS this guy OBIE makes exellent quality rods! for shure....


Pretty sure Obie made mine. Haven't got a chance to use it yet, but looks and feels quality. Reasonable price in my book, but I didn't really shop around.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Gulf*fishing, You can pm me if you want a pier rod built that has a crossover versatility. I cant have one done by the holidays, but shortly after.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

X2 for Obie, he does awesome work!!!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Obie does great work and you won't find a better deal. He's fast too. His screen name is Tiderider. Shoot him a PM.


----------



## gulf*fishing (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies folks. I'll give some of these guys a shout.


----------

